# Flocking HOW TO



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

*Flocking HOW TO*

_(quick and simple)_​











*Tools and materials*- Flocking, Strainer,3M Spray Adhesive, Flat paint similar in color to flocking (can or brush) 




Here is the part that i am flocking, a speaker box.












First, paint your part. I am using a grey/black carpet mix, so i chose to go with a flat black.












I did not want the speakers to be made of carpet, so those were masked off.












After the paint is dry, spray the part with adhesive. The adhesive i'm using is 3M super 77 and you can get it at walmart or any auto parts store. Good thing about using this, is it's a LOT faster then brushing on glue, and it's very sticky, so any flocking that touches, is gonna stay as soon as you apply it. 












Sift your flocking through the strainer and onto the part. I picked up this strainer from the grocery store for $2.00 in the baking aisle. After it's applied i press all over with my finger to ensure a good bond. 












Now you can shake of the excess...i only waited about a minute or so and then shook it off...you can see that there is nice even coverage. 1 coat is usually all you need.












My speakerbox is complete and ready to install. 













Here is another example of using this same method on a car's interior floorboards..very quick and very easy!!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

where the hell do they sell flocking... i got some called "kenz custom fuzzy fur" from like 6 years ago...they used to sell it at a hobby shop that had a whole section for lowrider model cars


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 27 2005, 10:01 AM~4081164
> *where the hell do they sell flocking... i got some called "kenz custom fuzzy fur" from like 6 years ago...they used to sell it at a hobby shop that had a whole section for lowrider model cars
> *


detail master carries it, so if you need some lemme know

http://detailmaster.com/Merchant2/merchant...ode=DM-Flocking

I'll sell it for $3.20 each


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

hmmm.... im thinkin about it.... just it was a mission to do this back in the days but i never tried wit spray glue... wut we used to do was paint the part and with the paint wet drop the flocking on it.... it worked good sometimes... sometimes it didnt... and also we would paint the part then just use elmers skool glue... also worked but sometimes didnt work too good either... so ima give it a try with the color i got which is a khaki beige color then ill order some from u cause i got my eye on a couple colors i saw on the chart....


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 27 2005, 10:07 AM~4081200
> *hmmm.... im thinkin about it.... just it was a mission to do this back in the days but i never tried wit spray glue... wut we used to do was paint the part and with the paint wet drop the flocking on it.... it worked good sometimes... sometimes it didnt... and also we would paint the part then just use elmers skool glue... also worked but sometimes didnt work too good either... so ima give it a try with the color i got which is a khaki beige color then ill order some from u cause i got my eye on a couple colors i saw on the chart....
> *


yea, i always have mixed results when using wet paint or elmers..always get clumps and everything. plus it takes forever to dry. 

just let me know when you want it, we can order it with your styrene


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

yeah that sounds like a plan... let me just get thru this damn hurricane bullshit first then ill place an order... cause this shits fucking ridiculous out here its as if miami was a 3rd world country and shit no electricity people scavenging for gas and food and water and ice.... well here's a pic of the old skool shit i used to use.. and yeah witht he glue it would leave plumps sometimes...


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

ive seen it at hobby lobby before, if u got them stores down there


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

only hobby store down here that carries model cars is "Warricks Custom Hobbies" and its no even in miami its in plantation which is about an hour drive due to traffic and shit... otherwise would take like 10 minutes....but alot of traffic out here....


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 27 2005, 02:57 PM~4083953
> *only hobby store down here that carries model cars is "Warricks Custom Hobbies" and its no even in miami its in plantation which is about an hour drive due to traffic and shit... otherwise would take like 10 minutes....but alot of traffic out here....
> *


damn, grab a 10 speed and go


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

lol nah 10 minutes in car... when theres no traffic... on bike would be like 2 hours...


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks really good that fur stuff!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

so what do you do to a 2 tone interior? brush in the glue for the smaller section?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

thats wut i was thinkin... must be a bitch to do the 2tone wit his technique... i would brush glue on and let it dry a bit before apply'n the fuzzy fur


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Oct 29 2005, 06:53 PM~4096118
> *so what do you do to a 2 tone interior?  brush in the glue for the smaller section?
> *


i never do "two tone" carpet...and personally flocking on seats is kinda ugly.  

but yea, if your doing multiple colors or something, you'll probalby have to do it the old fashioned way


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:thumbsup: might have to try that out, looks pretty good


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 26 2006, 11:20 PM~4935311
> *:thumbsup: might have to try that out, looks pretty good
> *


Definetly try it out. I gave it a shot, and it is ALOT easier than any other method I have tried. And the results are alot more satisfying.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Feb 26 2006, 11:42 PM~4935428
> *Definetly try it out. I gave it a shot, and it is ALOT easier than any other method I have tried. And the results are alot more satisfying.
> *


damn, quit makin me wanna do it more  ill prolly do it on some interior instead of the normal paint look.... what all colors does it come in?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

good topic for us noobs  thanks


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

how many colors does DM have??? Kens has 42 colors!!!!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 8 2006, 10:17 AM~5924021
> *how many colors does DM have??? Kens has 42 colors!!!!
> *


dunno, i'm sure they have them on their site. 

i dont use either one though :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

:0 :uh: :cheesy: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 8 2006, 07:41 AM~5924154
> *dunno, i'm sure they have them on their site.
> 
> i dont use either one though  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

well i didn't see anyone post this link, but if you did.....my bad! 

Ken's Kustom Fur


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

ttt. should of looked a little better.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

bump for the new guys


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Thanks im gewtting some flocking tommarow, so ill have to check this out again!!!


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

does anyone know what that stuff is i heard its sand but it doesnt look like fur any one know


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79burider_@Jan 14 2007, 02:27 AM~6982405
> *does anyone know what that stuff is i heard its sand but it doesnt look like fur any one know
> *


it's not sand, lmao

most flocking you see is velour
detail master makes theirs from rayon


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

i cant find it in any of the stores......... does any sell it on here


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

heres another version i found

http://www.modelcarsmag.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=5484


----------

